# Job Market for Telecom Engineers



## Zia ansari (Oct 31, 2014)

hi all,

I am from India , and got 9 year telecommunication industry experience . I have got 145 points and I want to apply for immigration.

But I have heard some really bad stories from internet and friends that its very difficult to get job for "Telecom Engineer" in NZ .

Plz , people with telecom background already in NZ , can share their experience and advise me .

In telecommunication, I work on Core network side ( not on Radio or BSS side)

thanks,
Zia Ansari


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Zia ansari said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am from India , and got 9 year telecommunication industry experience . I have got 145 points and I want to apply for immigration.
> 
> ...


Hi,
It is very difficult to get a job in NZ - period.
That's because you are an immigrant and not in the country and without a visa that allows you to work here.
It would be easier if you were in the country and facing employers in person with the right to work as you'd then be treated just like anyone else.
Check out Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site for jobs. I'm sure there are a good handful that you would be ideal for but as I say employers may well overlook you as you don't have a visa.

Regards,


----------

